# favorite song or band



## shadowshade (Aug 21, 2009)

the title says it all,right now remedy by seether is my favorite


----------



## Shindo (Aug 21, 2009)

TRUCK BY OCTOPUS PROJECT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDeTv12mulo


----------



## Liam (Aug 21, 2009)

Dom Andra by Kent is up there.
So is Float On by Modest Mouse and Fine Again by Seether.http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=37


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 21, 2009)

By genre, album or decade?  Really, there's too many to list.


----------



## Liam (Aug 21, 2009)

Requiem for a Dream(Tower) anyone?


----------



## shadowshade (Aug 21, 2009)

anyone remember creed?


----------



## Shindo (Aug 21, 2009)

shadowshade said:


> anyone remember creed?



i dont want to


----------



## Incognito (Aug 21, 2009)

This is my favourite song by my favourite band : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHjqg4yjyPg


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 21, 2009)

"Go With the Flow" - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Chalm Zhen (Aug 21, 2009)

System of a Down. I'm sad they broke up, but at least Serj went on to do his own thing. Favorite song: Violent Pornography (SoaD)


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 21, 2009)

Bon Jovi is my favorite band~


----------



## Mr Fox (Aug 21, 2009)

Fav band - Daft Punk 
Fav Song - Godspeed You! Black Emperor - The Dead Flag Blues


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 21, 2009)

Favorite Bands:

1.) Dresden Dolls
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00puFmAhW4A

2.) 3Oh!3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYcw0B-lBTU

And my favorite song at the time is "Hello Fascination" by Breathe Carolina.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvSKOrrsM50


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 21, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> By genre, album or decade?  Really, there's too many to list.



same here, i like Peter Frampton though, first concert ever been to, last night was him. just Shear and Pure AWESOME.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2009)

Favorite song: Dani California
Favorite band: Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 21, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Favorite song: Dani California
> Favorite band: Red Hot Chili Peppers



i think i saw them on the cover of The Rolling Stone once, got the 1000th issue with lots of covers, i gotta check real quick.

also Tun Tavern post 1775. +5 AWESOME if you get the refference, and caps means its worth more in the Awesomes Market.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 21, 2009)

I can't really pick a single favorite band, but a few I've been listening to a lot recently are Einherjer, Ensiferum and Therion. 

For favorite song I'd have to go with Therion's "The Invincible" or "Seven Secrets of The Sphinx", or Einherjer's "Wolf-Age", or Ensiferum's "Victory Song" or "Tale of Revenge"


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 21, 2009)

I dont have a favorite song or band, per se, but I have had to have listened to this song 10 times today and still am not tired of it: 
Liaisons Dangereuses- Los Ninos del Parque
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfgO6OH1dwI


----------



## Tryp (Aug 21, 2009)

Mr Fox said:


> Fav Song - Godspeed You! Black Emperor - The Dead Flag Blues


 
Great song, great band.

At the moment:

Favourite Song: Drop Around the Clock - Ubiquitous Synergy Seeker
Favourite Band: Ubiquitous Synergy Seeker


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 22, 2009)

Don't have a favourite song, really. I drift in and out of favourites. Favourite just now is "Ripchord" by Rilo Kiley. Last favourite was "That Boy That Girl" by Hadouken!, etc etc.

But Kate Nash is my favourite 'band' if you can call her that.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 22, 2009)

Fav band: Bell X1
Fav song: Bad skin day
Post links to your favorite songs on the awesome song thread in lynx plox.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 22, 2009)

Jonas Bros
Wu Tang Clan - Dopium


----------



## Tristan (Aug 22, 2009)

Poisoning Reality by Dripping

LINK


----------



## Liam (Aug 22, 2009)

Mr Fox said:


> Fav band - Daft Punk


Around the world.
Around the world.
Around the world.
...


----------



## lgnb695 (Aug 22, 2009)

My favorite band is the Deftones (if that wasn't obvious)


----------



## Takun (Aug 22, 2009)

Favorite song right now is still hard to pick.  This year it'd have to be Sunset Rubdown's Idiot Heart.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnnuGZ3QKgM


----------



## Shindo (Aug 22, 2009)

i changed my mind 
brother sport by animal collective


----------



## Takun (Aug 22, 2009)

Shindo said:


> i changed my mind
> brother sport by animal collective



OPEN UP YOUR
OPEN UP YOUR
OPEN UP YOUR
THROAT


----------



## Shindo (Aug 22, 2009)

SUPPORT YOUR BROTHER
SUPPORT YOUR BROTHER
SUPPORT YOUR BROTHER
SUPPORT YOUR BROTHER


----------



## Dark_Black_Wolf (Aug 24, 2009)

My favorite song constantly changes but for now it's God of The Mind by Disturbed.


----------



## Arquin (Aug 25, 2009)

Rotersand
Covenant
Soman
Nachtmahr
etc.

Industrial FTW!


----------



## DarkPhoenix (Aug 25, 2009)

My favorite song of all time is Nemesis by Arch enemy but I've overplayed it. Favorite song at the moment is probably Left hand path by Entombed.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 25, 2009)

I'll have to go with band here: The Beatles!


----------



## Luka Kovacevic (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, I like all kinds of music, and this question it's kinda difficult. I don't think I have one favourite. x3

But I've been listenting to a lot of grunge music lately *w*. I have to say Nirvana... or, the Smashing Pumpkins or L7 or something. And a song... I think my favourite song at the moment would be Drain You, by Nirvana.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkqjx6Gsh0U


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 25, 2009)

One of my favorite bands, Solitude Aeturnus. Favorite song, The 9th Day Awakening.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9n68bp_wj4 This song just sounds kick ass live, and Robert Lowe is one hell of a singer.


----------



## DarkPhoenix (Aug 25, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> Robert Lowe is one hell of a singer.


Agreed. Saw him live fronting candlemass recently and it was great.


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 25, 2009)

As I lay dying- I never wanted

Foo Fighters- hero


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 25, 2009)

My favorite songs:
Fear - Blutonium Boy
Infinity 2008 - Guru Josh Project
Running up that hill - Placebo
SegertÃ¥get - Maskinen
Fel del av gÃ¥rden - MOVITS!
The Riddle - Nik Kershaw
My favorite bands:
Disturbed
Pain
KoRn
Flobots
Maskinen
3Oh!3 (Very few songs)
Linkin Park
Static X
Infected Mushroom
Pendulum
AND MANY MORE!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 25, 2009)

Fuzzeh-Richard said:


> Pain



YES! I saw them/him live when I went to see Nightwish, FUCKING AWESOME!
Peter Tiger'd <3


I have a few favourite artists:
Brian "Head" Welch
Staind <3
Seether
Deftones
KoRn
Guy Taylor
Voltaire
Ludovico Einaudi

Can't choose a favourite song.... Probably _Drumming Song_ by Florence And The Machine, _Lovesong_ by Voltaire or _ÃŽncÃ¢ntat de cunoÈ™tinÈ›a_ by Guy Taylor


----------

